# What will become Unfashionable in a recession



## Welfarite (12 Aug 2008)

Now that we are told that we are in a recession, I got to thinking about how unfashionable some things might become when listening to the *fees debate** on the radio. Off the top of my head, here's a starting list:

Organic food
Flipping property
Pet Insurance
Dog Grooming
Foreign workers
Free education
SUVs
Cosmetic Surgery
Shopping trips in the US

Any more out there?!?!



> * Moderator's note: I have split off into a separate thread an interesting discussion that arose here about the question of reimposing third-level fees based on parental income.
> DrMoriarty


----------



## Caveat (12 Aug 2008)

Bloody _wedding planners_...hopefully.


----------



## Welfarite (12 Aug 2008)

Caveat said:


> Bloody _wedding planners_...hopefully.


 
Do you have a pushy partner or something?!?


----------



## LouisLaLoope (12 Aug 2008)

Demi mocha grande tall skinny orange mocha frappu cappuccinos.

To take away.


----------



## DeeFox (12 Aug 2008)

Panninis & Hazelnut skinny lattes


----------



## fobs (12 Aug 2008)

Children part entertainers
Domestic Help
Paying to get your lawn cut,cars washed,shirts ironed
Deli sandwiches and coffees
Wine Bars
Having your hen/stag night abroad.


----------



## MrMan (12 Aug 2008)

smoothies, home interior mags, weekly cinema visits


----------



## truthseeker (12 Aug 2008)

fake tans
gel nails
diet supplements
home exercise equipment
giant screen tvs in the home
designer clothes/accessories
over inflated house prices


----------



## ubiquitous (12 Aug 2008)

property ladders


----------



## z103 (12 Aug 2008)

Speeding (fuel too expensive)
SUVs (deserve a second mention)
Relatively low taxes
Unions

I think organic food might catch on more as people grow their own fruit and veg.


----------



## csirl (12 Aug 2008)

Au Pairs.
Golfing weekends in Spain.
Holiday homes in Eastern Europe.
Going into job interview and demanding a particular salary.
Decking.
Propane barbeques.
Shoe box apartments in dodgy areas.
M&S food.
Health spas.
Gym memberships.


----------



## csirl (12 Aug 2008)

and Breakfast Roll Man.


----------



## efm (12 Aug 2008)

Hmmmm....unfortunately moaning about what other people spend their money on will remain a national pastime........


----------



## Welfarite (12 Aug 2008)

efm said:


> Hmmmm....unfortunately moaning about what other people spend their money on will remain a national pastime........


 

But it costs nothing.....


----------



## GeneralZod (12 Aug 2008)

Removing graffiti. My local council has recently stopped doing this.
Repairing roads.
Planting flowers.
Free tap water (not in restaurants, it will become fashionable there).


----------



## z105 (12 Aug 2008)

> What will become Unfashionable in a recession



Two (or more) Mortgages !


----------



## Blossy (12 Aug 2008)

Well personally what i gave up at last wedding, was getting hair done in a hairdresser, bought rollers and did it myself for 2euros a pack of rollers...didn my own makeup, borrowed a dress from a different circle of friends, so i in all i hope that FAKENESS becomes unfashionable, i hope the label pressure on some will stop and i hope that the next generation will value and be more appreciative of what they have and will know they have to earn what they get!!


----------



## Welfarite (12 Aug 2008)

csirl said:


> In the eyes of the law, parents have no responsibilty for their children once they reach 18 years of age - and also children have no responsibility for their parents. They are independent legal entities with no legal obligation or interdependence on each other.
> 
> It is not permissible to assess a benefit on one independent adult based on the income of the other legally independent adult.
> 
> ...


 

Jeez, folks, this was a STB topic! Keep it light! don't want it moved into LOS!


----------



## Welfarite (12 Aug 2008)

Blossy said:


> Well personally what i gave up at last wedding, was getting hair done in a hairdresser, bought rollers and did it myself for 2euros a pack of rollers...didn my own makeup, borrowed a dress from a different circle of friends ....


 

So...tell us, how many times have you been married and how often will you get married in the recession?


----------



## DeeFox (12 Aug 2008)

Back to the topic raised by OP -
Tvs in every room of house
Elaborate decking
Hiring a venue for a childrens party for a "football party" or a "princess party", etc.


----------



## Mel (12 Aug 2008)

children's play zones at €10 per hour per child

getting your car valetted while you spend 4 hours and all the rest of your cash at the shopping centre/cinema/food court

interior design consultants 

'alternative' treatments - reiki/ hopi ear candling etc


----------



## redstar (12 Aug 2008)

Talk about rising property values.
Euro80+ concert tickets
Holidays outside the Mediterranean area.
Subscribing to premium pay-to-view TV packages (ie Sky Movies/Sports etc )
Changing the car every year


----------



## bamboozle (12 Aug 2008)

csirl said:


> Au Pairs.
> Golfing weekends in Spain.
> Holiday homes in Eastern Europe.
> Going into job interview and demanding a particular salary.
> ...


 

pretty much all mentioned here!!!


----------



## bamboozle (12 Aug 2008)

fobs said:


> Children part entertainers
> Domestic Help
> Paying to get your lawn cut,cars washed,shirts ironed
> Deli sandwiches and coffees
> ...


 
i was on 2 stag weekends this year, 1st in Westport cost over €600, (hotel 125, paintball 110, train 60...booze and food the rest)

2nd was in south of france which cost about €300
(hotel 60, wine tour 7.50, surf lesson 10, ryanair flight 32


----------



## ninsaga (12 Aug 2008)

Hot Tubs


----------



## ubiquitous (12 Aug 2008)

bamboozle said:


> i was on 2 stag weekends this year, 1st in Westport cost over €600, (hotel 125, paintball 110, train 60...booze and food the rest)
> 
> 2nd was in south of france which cost about €300
> (hotel 60, wine tour 7.50, surf lesson 10, ryanair flight 32



€305 is some tally to spend on booze & food. Was this in a single night


----------



## Mel (12 Aug 2008)

remote control gates with intercoms.


----------



## DavyJones (12 Aug 2008)

Getting paid for works done!


----------



## Armada (12 Aug 2008)

Designer Handbags, Luggage and Watches and Sunglasses,
Paying €40+ for a main course in a restaurant(with nothing on the plate),
Mobile phones for First Communicants.


----------



## ninsaga (13 Aug 2008)

Battery driven quad bikes for 5 yr olds.


----------



## Ceist Beag (13 Aug 2008)

The day after the wedding party
Holiday homes
Investing in a 2 bed in Uzbekistan


----------



## bamboozle (13 Aug 2008)

ubiquitous said:


> €305 is some tally to spend on booze & food. Was this in a single night


 
nope 2 nights but westport aint a cheap place!!


----------



## Betsy Og (13 Aug 2008)

Ceist Beag said:


> The day after the wedding party


 
Generally this is in the couples home or some relation's home and is a bit of off-licence booze for your mates - one of the better value bits about a wedding and not that costly. Per todays Indo the low cost wedding is now taking off big time.


----------



## Ceist Beag (13 Aug 2008)

Betsy Og said:


> Generally this is in the couples home or some relation's home and is a bit of off-licence booze for your mates - one of the better value bits about a wedding and not that costly. Per todays Indo the low cost wedding is now taking off big time.



In the past maybe Betsy Og but I've heard plenty of people mention in recent times how these are getting more and more extravagant (having it in the hotel again or having caterers around to the house for it) - so yeah maybe it will just go back to being a simple case of having some cans in yer house!


----------



## Blossy (13 Aug 2008)

Welfarite said:


> So...tell us, how many times have you been married and how often will you get married in the recession?


 
Very good!!! hahaha!!! Never married haha!!!


----------



## S.L.F (13 Aug 2008)

"Do you want chips with that", will have an Irish accent now.

Having a "career break" won't be free choice.


----------



## Welfarite (13 Aug 2008)

The queue at O'Briens for latte will (has?) be replaced by the queue at the dole office.


----------



## Welfarite (13 Aug 2008)

Mel said:


> children's play zones at €10 per hour per child


 

That's a new one on me! Is this private or public?


----------



## Mel (13 Aug 2008)

There are several in Cork anyway; they do birthday parties too at about €12 to €20 a head depending on the catering choice... 
They are private. The latest one in Ballincollig has a synthetic 'ice skating' rink.


----------



## Welfarite (13 Aug 2008)

Mel said:


> The latest one in Ballincollig has a synthetic 'ice skating' rink.


 

Now that's another for the unfashionable list ... !


----------



## Mel (13 Aug 2008)

Indeed. I'm just glad my son has outgrown wanting to go to those places. Not that we ever went apart from party invitations.

Edited to add - a lot of the 'luxuries' that will fall by the wayside are things that a lot of children expect because they know no different. Mine included, although there are degrees of luxury, e.g. most kids have a games console, some kids have every games console, all the games and a tv with full sky channels in their bedroom. 
It will be interesting to see how they cope with being refused new things or having some things removed e.g. sky. I know that I've refused to upgrade the football boots etc. as often recently and it came as a bit of a shock to the system... 
Hopefully kids being adaptable it will all be fine and will teach them useful lessons that I know I for one was guilty of not teaching up to now.


----------



## MrMan (13 Aug 2008)

Maybe the drop off in buying consoles etc will see the prices being brought more into line with the rest of europe/the world. We apparently are one of the biggest consumers of gadgets worldwide per capita and yet we are constantly paying more than everyone else.


----------



## mell61 (13 Aug 2008)

Lelly kellys (the sparkly kids shoes)
handbags costing more than your weekly take home
08 and 09 cars...  just looking recently and there is a lot of 2nd hand in 2008 already
new mobiles for every birthday and Xmas
A week away for leaving cert students... why should they, the rest of us had to make do with a few scoops in the local night club ;-)
cars for teenagers.... I know someone who bought her 18 yr old a brand new Golf GTI as a birthday present, and no they aren't millionaires (i'm over 30 and can't afford one of those)!
Chick Lit.... after all do you want to justify spending €12 on some of the woefully written stuff (yes there is good chick lit, but also a lot of rubbish)
€150+ concert tickets to see some old has been propped up on a stage!


----------



## Mel (13 Aug 2008)

Image consultants/ personal shopper/stylists


----------



## ninsaga (13 Aug 2008)

Pet minders/ dog walkers


----------



## Henny Penny (14 Aug 2008)

Dog accessories ... and dogs as accessories.


----------



## Welfarite (14 Aug 2008)

Henny Penny said:


> Dog accessories ... and dogs as accessories.


 

Isn't it amazing how, when we got fed up trying to find new ways to spend money on ourselves, we turned to pampering our pets?

I passed a dog-grooming advert sign today and siad to myself (now there's a business that I won't be getting into in the next few years!" Even people-grooming will be out of fashion (as many have said here).

Also, I'd imagine all those house-grooming (!) shows on TV, such as "Room To Improve" will go for a hop now!


----------



## fobs (14 Aug 2008)

Welfarite said:


> Also, I'd imagine all those house-grooming (!) shows on TV, such as "Room To Improve" will go for a hop now!


 
Actually I'd say the opposite.Making do with your house and improving it rather than trading up every few years might be more fashionable.


----------



## Welfarite (14 Aug 2008)

Just thought of another ... almost all the forums in AAM.com


----------



## ronny78 (25 Aug 2008)

Patio Heaters
Stretch Hummers for debs'......still loads around this year though.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (18 Sep 2008)

Reviving this rather than starting a new one.

Over the summer I made a huge effort to put washing on the line rather than using the drier. Yesterday I got an estimated ESB bill along with a letter asking me to call in a reading as they hadn't been able to get one for some time.

Well I took the reading, did a few calculations and discovered I was over estimated by €104 (before VAT).  Revised bill in the post.

I was telling the woman on the phone that I was trying to economise by putting the washing out and she said everyone was doing it. (and doing my bit for the environment ofcourse).

A sign of a recession in Ireland.......washing hanging on lines up and down the country!!


----------



## truthseeker (18 Sep 2008)

Took over some cook books from the old family home, put them on the shelf next to my own and pretty much forgot them for the next while.

Anyway decided to dig out a few recipes recently, all my own ones are Jamie Oliver, Nigella etc....
All the old ones are things like 'The Good Housekeeping CookBook', 'How to Make Cheap Meals on a Budget', 'The Money Savers Recipe Guide'.

So - expensive ingredient celebrity cookbooks may become unfashionable, no doubt to be replaced by Nigella telling us how to feed a family of 6 on a tenner for a week


----------



## Betsy Og (18 Sep 2008)

I'm telling you t'will be back to a few drills of spuds in the back lawn, and none of your foreign fandangles like pasta and pesto and the lord knows what


----------



## pricilla (19 Sep 2008)

That is true about the cookbooks, I was making one of Nigellas cheesecakes a while back and the ingredients cost 16euro!

I would just echo what others have mentioned, cleaners, landscapers and big huge cars. Honestly, sometimes I pull up at the petrol pump and the car before me have put 100euro into their car. How are they affording that every week?

I would also say cocaine. I thought it was totally gone out of fashion since the nineties, but apparently some people are still taking it. That will have to be cut out now! Along with going to rehab, that's even more expensive.


----------



## becky (19 Sep 2008)

pricilla said:


> I Would Also Say Cocaine. I Thought It Was Totally Gone Out Of Fashion Since The Nineties, But Apparently Some People Are Still Taking It. That Will Have To Be Cut Out Now! Along With Going To Rehab, That's Even More Expensive.


 
:d


----------



## Birroc (4 Oct 2008)

Poor customer service and giving money to charity.


----------



## Simeon (5 Oct 2008)

Betsy Og said:


> I'm telling you t'will be back to a few drills of spuds in the back lawn, and none of your foreign fandangles like pasta and pesto and the lord knows what


How long have things got to be growing before becoming indigenous? AFAIK your actual humble spud came from America or Italy.


----------



## Teabag (5 Oct 2008)

Simeon said:


> How long have things got to be growing before becoming indigenous? AFAIK your actual humble spud came from America or Italy.



I think Walter Ralegh brought them back to QE1 from Virginia/America.


----------



## reds (5 Oct 2008)

csirl said:


> Gym memberships.



Probably the one thing I'd hold on to. It's only 299 for the year, most people would spend more than that on booze in a year. And it's good for me... fewer doctors' fees!

So I'd say boozy nights out and the dinner + drinks + dancing on a regular basis out will be a thing of the past.


----------



## Dave Vanian (6 Oct 2008)

I don't know about the boozy nights out becoming a thing of the past.  During the boom times, the pubs are full on Friday nights with people celebrating the end of another successful week.  During recessions, the pubs are full on Friday nights with people celebrating the end of another stressful week.


----------



## ubiquitous (6 Oct 2008)

Dave Vanian said:


> I don't know about the boozy nights out becoming a thing of the past.  During the boom times, the pubs are full on Friday nights with people celebrating the end of another successful week.  During recessions, the pubs are full on Friday nights with people celebrating the end of another stressful week.



No stress in the boom times?


----------



## Dave Vanian (6 Oct 2008)

My point is that people tend to use alcohol for a variety of reasons which gives it a form of recession-proofing: celebration, stress-relief, commisseration etc.  

The sarcastic rolleyes smiley is hardly warranted.


----------



## ubiquitous (6 Oct 2008)

Dave Vanian said:


> The sarcastic rolleyes smiley is hardly warranted.




I just found it odd that you seemed  to associate stress with recessions. Personally, I found that work during the boom years (say 1999-2006) was on balance busier and more stressful than previously or subsequently. I don't think I am alone in this.


----------



## Betsy Og (6 Oct 2008)

Simeon said:


> How long have things got to be growing before becoming indigenous? AFAIK your actual humble spud came from America or Italy.


 
Ah here, I know its wet and all, but paddy fields in Ireland?? 
I can just see the Mayo men with conical straw hats and baler twine around the trousers.


----------



## Graham_07 (6 Oct 2008)

ubiquitous said:


> Personally, I found that work during the boom years (say 1999-2006) was on balance busier and more stressful than previously or subsequently. I don't think I am alone in this.


 
You're not alone !


----------



## Betsy Og (6 Oct 2008)

Graham_07 said:


> You're not alone !


 
still, theres nothing worse than money worries, and these were probably less during the boom years.

'Busy stress' can wear you down about but I'd prefer it to 'gun to the head' stress of not making ends meet/negative equity etc. etc.


----------



## Ceist Beag (6 Oct 2008)

Dave Vanian said:


> My point is that people tend to use alcohol for a variety of reasons which gives it a form of recession-proofing: celebration, stress-relief, commisseration etc.
> 
> The sarcastic rolleyes smiley is hardly warranted.



I think ubi needs to be careful or those eyes will roll out of his/her head!

BTW Dave, I agree, give me the stress of a tight deadline over wondering how to pay the bills any day!


----------



## ubiquitous (6 Oct 2008)

Ceist Beag said:


> I think ubi needs to be careful or those eyes will roll out of his/her head!



It can be hard to keep one's eyes still given the sort of stuff one can come across when reading these forums


----------



## reds (6 Oct 2008)

Dave Vanian said:


> I don't know about the boozy nights out becoming a thing of the past.  During the boom times, the pubs are full on Friday nights with people celebrating the end of another successful week.  During recessions, the pubs are full on Friday nights with people celebrating the end of another stressful week.



Have to disagree with you on that one.
I haven't seen a pub full on a Friday night for some time, to be honest.

*RTE - Thursday, 2 October 2008 22:31
Publicans claim thousands of jobs have been lost in the drinks industry over the past seven years because of pub closures.

The two organisations representing vintners around the country say figures show 1,500 pubs have closed since 2001.

The Licensed Vintners Association and the Vintners' Federation of Ireland have laid the blame on taxes on alcohol, the growth of home drinking and declining consumption.

They say analysis of the number of accounts held by the major drinks manufacturers who supply pubs across the country confirms that the number of on-trade accounts has declined by 1,500 since 2001, from 11,000 to 9,500.

They say Ireland has the most heavily taxed alcohol market in Europe, and are now calling on Minister for Finance not to increase tax on drink in the forthcoming Budget.
*


----------

